# looking for teryx clutch



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys, my belt broke the other day and got wedge behind my primary clutch and when it did it broke some of the cooling fins off. So i'm in need of a primary clutch for my teryx. let me know what you got . Thanks


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

It might be ok but check with VFJ on here.Send him some pics of it.I think hes on vacation rite now though.


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I sent him a email so we'll see what he says.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I had two of the fins broke on my old 650i and road it for years with no problem.If you can post a pic up for us to check out.


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

*clutch*

Thanks , that makes me feel alittle better. Ill take a picture of it today and try to put it on here.


----------

